# Spotted not 1 but 2 D's today!!!



## Philm35 (Aug 19, 2010)

RIco, I was also surprised to notice on a recent trip to Europe that it is not at all unusual to find BMW's, Mercs, and Audis with much more modest trim levels than we see here in the US... Steel wheels, cloth seats, etc... And diesels everywhere! When I visited Athens last summer, all of the taxicabs were S-Class Mercedes... A far cry from Crown Vics we ride in here.


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

Rico01 said:


> It's very interesting to note how seeing 2 Ds can make someone so happy. Here in Sweden it starts to become rare (ok, I overexaggerate but still) with petrol engines. I think I even saw some statistics that said more than half of the sales of new cars now are diesels. Interesting how different choices are with an ocean apart. Also, (and please correct me if I'm wrong) but it seems to me like NA do not have any smaller engines than 328s. In Sweden BMW has even a 316i version for sale...


Yes, Americans like the bigger displacement engines. The 318i sold very poorly in the USA and was quickly discontinued in the US.

Sent from my iPhone using BimmerApp


----------



## kestrel (Jul 5, 2009)

Also, bmw na likes to position itself as the performance luxury car, so the belief is that a less powerful car will hurts the brand. No 118 d for us. 

That said, they are bringing a turbo four to the us this year. Still waiting for the 520 d estate to make its way here, but will settle for a 535d, which would be more likely.


----------



## torifile (May 4, 2011)

Today I saw a 335d in the exact same color as mine. In the parking lot of my office. (Big multi-use development - you know the type, retail, office, dining, etc). If I hadn't been driving my car at the time, I would have been thoroughly confused.


----------



## A8540TDI (Jan 2, 2011)

Yesterday evening I saw an Alpine White with Saddle interior d on the Florida Turnpike near Sunrise Blvd. Looked like it had ZSP but I couldn't be sure. He was cruising around 80. If you are on the forum and noticed a silver E39 540i behind you for a while - that was me! My d was at home that day, took my wife's car to excercise it!


----------



## joeincs (Sep 15, 2009)

My daughter saw a jet black one like mine on the Sawgrass heading to Parkland. She thought it was me until she saw his plate. I have never seen another black d anywhere.


----------



## János (Jun 19, 2010)

I saw another 'd' day before yesterday - blue with saddle interior - very clean... maybe a new one. I don't think it had shadowline trim. He passed me in very heavy traffic - I don't think he saw my 'd' emblem. I tried to catch up to him but he had better luck slicing through the gridlock.

I don't know if I mentioned this one, but I attended a fancy function last Christmas and found another Tasman Green 'd' parked across from me in the private lot - what are the odds of that? I thought it was an interesting coincidence for two 335d drivers to be at the same venue but as there were so many people there I had no way to see the owner.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

I ran into Norty,Norty on the Gratigny Expressway today. Pulled up alongside a dark blue 335d in three lane traffic and immediately recognized him. Still wearing the same bebop cap with a tie this time!:rofl:

Good to see you Norty. Try using that left pedal a little once in a while!:rofl:


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

Last time I went down to Boston, I had a Sparkling Bronze X5d next to me. Guy gave me a thumbs up. Gave him a head nod. I guess us diesel folks are nice people :thumbup:


----------



## nortynorty (Apr 15, 2011)

Yup. Good to see you too Flyingman. Now that I know you are on my route I'll keep an eye out for you. But then again, I'm always looking for D's. See one at work periodically (maybe 3x over the past 4 months). May leave a note next time...if I'm not running late...which is unlikely.


----------



## A8540TDI (Jan 2, 2011)

I spotted an X5d yesterday, plate started with JOO. However, I was driving my Roadster so he didn't know I was a member of the diesel brethren . Had my windows down and did notice that it seemed louder than the 335d.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Spotted a Blue 335d Northbound on I-75 South Florida, near the Sheridan Street Exit about 8pm last night.:thumbup:

He was in the left lane behind a car doing about 80mph when I crept past on his right and noted his badge. Thought it was Norty, Norty, but he had a female passenger (hope I don't get anyone in trouble here!), Norty usually commutes alone.

I waved at them:flipoff:, they waved back :flipoff:, then I continued to accelerate to about 90mph when he too decided to take the bait and speed up in pursuit. The chase was on. I punched it when I realized I was doing about 110mph :yikes: and he was following but he too decided a ticket wasn't worth it and slowed back down.

I exited about 5 miles up at Royal Palm (exit 15), he continued on his way. He had Florida Plates but they were personalized, could not recall with what.

If you are on here give out a shout.:hi:


----------



## Philm35 (Aug 19, 2010)

I know I can't be the only guy in my area with a 335d, but after nearly a year of ownership, I've NEVER seen another one on the road in my area.


----------



## Talstar (Jun 11, 2011)

Anyone know a production number so far on the diesels?


----------



## Capt_Amazing (Apr 29, 2011)

Talstar said:


> Anyone know a production number so far on the diesels?


great question....I was wondering the same thing. I would have to imagine certainly less than 10k in NA throught the 3 MY span.


----------



## GB (Apr 3, 2002)

Capt_Amazing said:


> great question....I was wondering the same thing. I would have to imagine certainly less than 10k in NA throught the 3 MY span.


This data is from Oct 2010 so by no means current but between the 335d and X5d there were over 8,000 diesels sold at that point, so I'd have to assume it's well over 10k by now. I'd definitely be interested in seeing some more current data though.

http://www.bmwblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2010-9-month-diesel-salesv23.jpg









-Graham


----------



## Capt_Amazing (Apr 29, 2011)

GB said:


> This data is from Oct 2010 so by no means current but between the 335d and X5d there were over 8,000 diesels sold at that point, so I'd have to assume it's well over 10k by now. I'd definitely be interested in seeing some more current data though.
> 
> http://www.bmwblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2010-9-month-diesel-salesv23.jpg
> 
> ...


Thanks Graham.....I should've clarified as I was speculatively speaking against the 335d production figures...but cool to know the full balance of diesel's sold across the line.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

joeincs said:


> My daughter saw a jet black one like mine on the Sawgrass heading to Parkland. She thought it was me until she saw his plate. I have never seen another black d anywhere.


Hey Joe, you're cordially invited to drive over to Weston and Gawk at my Sapphire Black D!


----------



## KarlB (Nov 21, 2004)

you can take a road trip to Texas and come eyeball my 335d also


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

OK,

I saw two (2) 335Ds on my way into work today.:yikes:

I-75 South bound at Miramar exit at about 9:15am. A Black 335D in the left lane and a dark grey one in the far right lane. I passed right in the middle of you two:flipoff:, but wasn't driving my D or we would have had a critical mass!

C'mon guys, there is a small pedal on the right side at your feet, called the accelerator!:drive:


----------

